# Six Observations on the PCA's Voting on BCO Amendments



## sastark (Mar 8, 2011)

As many of you know, I have been creating maps for The Aquila Report, showing how each of the PCA Presbyteries have voted on the (now failed) proposed amendments to the PCA BCO. I have also been keeping track of the vote tallies from each Presbytery, and now that a significant number of Presbyteries have voted, I've done a bit of analysis of the numbers. You can find my six observations here: The Ruling Elder: Six Observations on the PCA's Voting on BCO Amendments

Also, for any other statistics junkies, I've posted a spreadsheet of the raw data, so others can make their own observations (which I'm sure will be better than mine!).


----------



## Edward (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 9, 2011)

Six VERY interesting observations.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2011)

Seth,
I think your statistics are thrown off significantly by the unusual situation in Western Carolina. When that presbytery voted, the matter had already been long decided.


----------



## sastark (Mar 9, 2011)

Fred,

I'm not sure I see how that throws my statistics off. A lot of Presbyteries have voted after the matter has been decided, both approving and rejecting the amendments. Perhaps you see something I don't. Can you elaborate?


----------



## sastark (Mar 10, 2011)

Today, The Aquila Report posted my "Six Observations." You can see it here: Six Observations on the PCA's Voting on BCO Amendments


----------

